# FREE not for sale, aquarium with fish Nashville TN area



## DevouredByEnvy

Long story short , I was left with a former roommates fish tank. He traveled too frequently to care for the fish, so I took over. 
Two years later and I just don't have the time anymore to devote to caring for them.

I have a 20 gallon freshwater tank sand substrate, filter, decor, all the extra comes with it. ( heater, hospital tank, pump cleaner, too much to list ) 
As for the fish there are two golden dojo loaches, an african butterfly, two smaller brown loaches and an algae eater. 

I do not want to rehome these fish to someone who is just going to flush them. I love them hence why I am trying to place them with someone who clearly loves fish with time to make sure they are being cared for.

I am not interested in any monetary gain here, I just want to give these guys a good home. 

If interested please email me at - e n v y o u c h @ g m a i l. c o m as I might miss any responses.

Thanks!
Karyn


----------

